# Pessaries?? A question for Ruth,



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Ruth

I had E/C yesterday and although i know every hospital/clinic has its own protocol i haven't been given any pessaries to start.When i phoned today they said they would give me them tomorrow,(day of E/T) I am concerned about this as i have read on another thread that some people start taking them on the day of E/C.

I would be gratefull for any advice or information

                                Thanks very much

                                                   Gxxx


----------



## Chickety (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi GB,

I'm not sure what your own hospitals protocol is but at mine I didn't start on the pessaries until the day of ET so I wouldn't worry to much about it.

Sarah


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It's defiantely a matter of different clinics different protocols: sometimes day of egg collection, sometimes day of embryo transfer, both is fine.

Ruth


----------

